# Wood Gloat



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well I finally have a wood gloat. Coming home from work this evening a gentleman I knew was trimming his maple tree. He called it a silver maple. Anyway got 3 logs and a smaller one which yeilded 13 bowl blanks. Two will be crotch pieces. Can't wait to tear into these.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Glad to see it didn't end up in a fireplace!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Will there need to be a drying time for the wood or was it seasoned already? Sure like to come across a walnut tree that could be milled, or oak, or maple or whatever.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

So how come they are not bowls already? :jester:


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Looks good! Lots of silver maples around here as landscape. I have two in my front yard but not nearly that big. Maybe only about 20 years old each.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. Jerry I will turn them green and then dry them. I will rough them out and leave the walls about 1" thick. That will give me enough wood when they have dried to return them to the lathe, turn them back to round and finish them.

Rob believe it or not these are just branches. He was just trimming the tree. The trunk which I told him if he ever cuts that down to call me is about 30" in diameter. 

Bob it took me a couple of hours to load, get it home, split into blanks and then seal the ends. Then I sharpened the gouges. This old man was pooped. But I have the gouges ready to rock and roll tomorrow.


----------

